# Probleme mit SUDO -.-' [Solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich würde gern zwei Befehle über SUDO aufrufen damit sie mit root Rechten laufen.... und zwar truecrypt und mount!

So ich hab nun meine  /etc/sudoers mittels  

```
EDITOR=nano  visudo
```

  editiert und zwar sieht das nun so aus: 

```
 pycoder ALL=/sbin/mount /mnt/smb/mediabox, NOPASSWD: ALL
```

Einen anderen Syntax wollte das Ding einfach nicht fressen.

Nun hab ich aber das Problem das der Benutzer PyCoder nicht wie gewünscht NUR mount als root ausführen kann sondern einfach ALLES -.-'

Wie beschrenk ich das nur auf den Befehl mount?

----------

## Finswimmer

So siehts bei mir aus:

tobi ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/hibernate

Das "NOPASSWD: ALL" erlaubt jeden Befehl ohne Passwort, ist also falsch.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So siehts bei mir aus:
> 
> tobi ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/hibernate
> 
> Das "NOPASSWD: ALL" erlaubt jeden Befehl ohne Passwort, ist also falsch.

 

Perfekt... Danke  :Smile: 

----------

